# Pymble Ladies College!



## Nikki. (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guyss  

I'm so worn out from my ladies college argh :cry: I hate it real bad.
It was so funny , it took me around 40 minutes to get to school and once i got near the train station with a 15 kilo bag , laptop and books.

There were police cars , and everything . I was like jeepers a HUGE truck thing fell off another truck and just touching a building of units!. I reached for my phone to take a pic but i forgot to bring it with me :evil: It looked like something out of a movie.

Anther thing that happened i saw a man was mowing the lawn and his mower caught on fire so all the boys from Knox's who we dance with got their drink bottles and had to help him out :lol: Poor bloke though. 

I hope i get out of this school ASAP  
How are all your schools going?

Nikki =]


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 5, 2009)

Ooops if dad finds out i'm on here he'll kill me  

I'm supposed to do my gay French homework. Hahah  I feel naughty as!


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 5, 2009)

LMAO!!! i HATE PLC....sorry nikki but i used to go to ur rival school before i changed this year...u probs dont wanna hear my opinion of plc girls tho...
but hey...u guys dont have a very nice opinion of my old school...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 5, 2009)

Nikki , do your homework....

And don't worry my school sucked too , but i wish i could go back ..


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 5, 2009)

Lols! HAHAHA :lol: Hate it , Hate it , Hate it :shock:

Boohya! And look at the bloody fee's.And the new principal " Vikki Waters" if you dont say good morning in a pommie accent you get detention or sent to her office. 

Its against the school rules if you dont have a ribbon in your hair too.
Heheh look at my facebook status:

*Nikki fell down the stairs and fainted at swiming trials, got smashed in the face by a stoopid snob with her locker door, had a laptop swung at her head....I LOVE PLC*

*Thanks mum and dad great choice of education=]*


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah... Pymble Ladies College ... brings back some memories.

We would call it *P*rostitutes *L*ast *C*hance


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 5, 2009)

And we still do  I call it PUBLIC LOO CLEANERS. And parents last chance.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 5, 2009)

Never liked those PLC girls...


----------



## Kyro (Feb 5, 2009)

You will be alright NikkiWhat doesn't kill you makes you stronger:lol:
Now go do your homework naughty girl


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Lols! HAHAHA :lol: Hate it , Hate it , Hate it :shock:
> 
> Boohya! And look at the bloody fee's.And the new principal " Vikki Waters" if you dont say good morning in a pommie accent you get detention or sent to her office.
> 
> ...



dude trust me... when HSC time comes you will be thanking ur rents for sending you there. It was a great choice in education. where would you rather be? BARKER!! hell no. the girls turn into skanks who go there. No offence to any one.  the other all girls school are all the same. stupid rules and dumb head mistresses. I went to abbostleigh so i know what it was like to be bossed around and deal with snobby girls. but you make ur own way, ur own friends and really you will so miss school when its finished. 

so just try to enjoy it. find a subject you love and focus on that and ur friends. 

school years are awesome and so very easy. just wait till you have to work and go to uni!!

so dont complain!!


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 5, 2009)

so why dont many ppl like the school??


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 5, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> dude trust me... when HSC time comes you will be thanking ur rents for sending you there. It was a great choice in education. where would you rather be? BARKER!! hell no. the girls turn into skanks who go there. No offence to any one.  the other all girls school are all the same. stupid rules and dumb head mistresses. I went to abbostleigh so i know what it was like to be bossed around and deal with snobby girls. but you make ur own way, ur own friends and really you will so miss school when its finished.
> 
> so just try to enjoy it. find a subject you love and focus on that and ur friends.
> 
> ...


 well said


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> BARKER!! hell no. the girls turn into skanks who go there.



You say it like its a bad thing.. i loved the joint.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 5, 2009)

never heard of the place! sounds............interesting lol my schools not to bad (emerald secondary college) some very funny things happen here though!!! 

i dont really like all girls colleges no offence to anyone. i always thought it was all skanky dressed girls and backstabbing but thats what i've been told anyway. or theres the other one where its all rules an eveil nasty head misstresses (bad spelling)


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 5, 2009)

Nikki, if the girls there are giving you greif, give good ole uncle herpes a call so he can start digging teenage sized holes.


----------



## zack13 (Feb 5, 2009)

I know plenty of skanky plc girls. Not saying anymore


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 5, 2009)

not EVERYONE at barker turns into a skank (i should know..lol)...its PLC that are the skanks...


----------



## cooper123 (Feb 5, 2009)

my school sucks might of herd of it on the news the school where those to girls got shot by some guy with a crossbow

but we got that day of lol


----------



## macj81 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hate it, but use it to get you where you want to go in life, because why waste your precious energy on the snobby cows, seems like a waste of time to me, Thier is also the accidental elbow to the ribs as you pass, OH! SO SORRY ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 6, 2009)

oh stop ur whinging guys...i love private schools


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck Nikki  I hope it all turns out Ok!!!



I love my school. Yay Newtown


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 6, 2009)

My school kinda sucks too, I have to go to stupid highschool next year 

My mum wants to send me to "Our Ladies College" or something like that, Ooh! You get French!? You're lucky, I love french! =] 
All you need to do is excel at everything, then tell your parents theres another school specially developed for excelling children, and ask them to send you there


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 6, 2009)

Aw Nikki, if people are giving you greif, SMASH EM LIKE A WATERMELLON!!!!!!!:lol:
Just kidding, tell them to cut it out 'cause you have friends in high places


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 6, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> i love private schools


Speak for yourself:shock:

edit* Oops! Sorry about that =( Didnt realise I made so many


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow rainbow! 3 posts in 4 minutes :lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 6, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Ooops if dad finds out i'm on here he'll kill me
> 
> I'm supposed to do my gay French homework. Hahah  I feel naughty as!


 
rebel, I alsdo get distracted:cry:


Will


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH 2 of the worst things have happened to me and my family today. 

But the great one is that i'm moving to SYDNEY SECONDARY COLLAGE! Its a selective public school i made it into but mum declined the offer but because my sis went their ( shes in yr 11 now) so i have a place and i'm going on monday.

Its right on the water near the city =] and i'm catching a bus with her. 

but the worst thing happened today aswell. Nothing to do with schools or animals.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 6, 2009)

My school is awesomeeeee
ESC rocks


----------



## falconboy (Feb 6, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> but the worst thing happened today aswell. Nothing to do with schools or animals.



Do tell Nikki. This is APS counselling service.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 6, 2009)

Yay  Good to hear your moving!


----------

